# Snow Removal Help Wanted in Macomb and Oakland Counties



## streetplower (Nov 10, 2012)

Snow Removal Help Wanted in Macomb and Oakland Counties

Positions available:
Pick up truck plow drivers
Equipment Operaters (loaders, skid steers, toolcat)
CDL Drivers
Sidewalk Crews
Pay is based on experience $18 to $25 an hour

Willing to train
Send Resume or list of work experience to [email protected]


----------

